# What Do You Wash Your Beer Glasses In? Am I Stuffed?



## Barley Belly (18/6/08)

I bought some new schooner glasses today, the standard pub type, for a birthday I got comin up. 

Which only cost me $1.35 each (BARGAIN)!!

Well I decided to give em a good clean before I used em.

I had been reading that some of you guys use Napisan to clean stuff, so I used about a teaspoon of Coles Napisan and around 10 litres of hot water.
I soaked them for around ten minutes, hand washed em around, then rinsed them well, with cold water and let drain, then refridgerated.

Well I poured a beer in them from my second brew this arvo, the brew was a little undercarbed, due to bulk priming using Dex and not using enough, and the beer has held a little head in other glasses, but in my new Napisan cleaned schooner glass was DEAD FLAT within 1 minute or so.

WHAT HAVE I DONE????

and

HOW DO I FIX IT????

I just realised I used Napisan on some dirty long necks I bought from the LHBS last night.

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did give them a good flush with water afterwards and then a soak and bottle brush with BLEACH/VINEGAR solution, then another rinse with water, before leaving them to dry on my bottle tree.

HAVE I STUFFED MY BOTTLES TOO????????

if so

HOW DO I FIX EM?????


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.........................all my hard work down the drain.


----------



## sama (18/6/08)

finners said:


> I bought some new schooner glasses today, the standard pub type, for a birthday I got comin up.
> 
> Which only cost me $1.35 each (BARGAIN)!!
> 
> ...



As long as you rinsed well with water after cleaning with napisan,bleach etc,there should be no problem.Glass will not absorb any odours from cleaning agents,so a good flush with water should remove any residual percarbonate cleaners (napisan).


----------



## 0M39A (18/6/08)

I always use no-name nappy soak on all my beer glasses and bottles.

never ever have had any problems with head retention in the past.


----------



## Stuster (18/6/08)

As sama says, you'll be fine. It won't stuff anything. Just rinse well. And relax. And have another beer (for testing purposes only).


----------



## Barley Belly (18/6/08)

Righteo

I've calmed a little

Just in case I'vedecided to soak the glasses in Bleach/Vinegar overnight


Thanks guys


----------



## Tony M (18/6/08)

I would be looking at the beer rather than the glasses. You don't say how you brew but steeping a couple of hundred grams of crystal malt will enhance the head. Unless the glass is contaminated with soap or your mouth is contaminated with barbeque you should get a reasonable head without going to any fuss.


----------



## PostModern (18/6/08)

Wash with bicarbonate of soda in hot water. Rinse with hot water with a dash of vinegar. Drip dry. Should be sweet. If your nappy cleaner left any coating the bicarb will remove it and the vinegar will neutralise the bicarb.


----------



## rough60 (18/6/08)

my misses must be the slackest glass washer, she just washes them in palmolive ad dries them straight away.
actually i'm the slackest glass washer, otherwise I'd wash my own.  
Here's my sixth apa out of this glass, no head retention probs imo.


----------



## Sammus (18/6/08)

Bahah the findog. I know who you are (i think).

Don't need napisan for glasses dude, just use soap and rinse well - at least thats what I do and it always works a treat. I did the same thing to clean a bunch of glasses once, either do the bicarb/vinager thing, or if it isnt just lying around, I say just try n rinse em better, napisan needs a helluva rinse. I got one of them hose attachment things on my tap - got a rubber shower head thing from bunnings for a couple bucks and cut the shower bit off. Then invert the glass and squirt cold water up it so it runs off for a while - kinda like those proper beer glass rinsers/conditioners you see at some places.

Did it taste flat? or did the head just disappear?

Another thing could be the headmaster glasses are usually laser etched on the base (like a grid or like a kind of random fuzz) to provide a nucleation point for the CO2 in the beer, helps pub swill keep a decent head the whole way down, but will probably makes it go flatter too. So if you were undercarbed to start with it wouldnt really help.


----------



## oldbugman (18/6/08)

I toss my glasses in the dishwasher with everything else.
Never had issues with head even in undercarbonated beers.

I'd be more inclined to suggest that you remove your lipstick before drinking, worked for me.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NME69 (18/6/08)

Yep me too. Cant see why you cant use the dish washer. Never had any problems with the head on my beer. 
got to laugh at people doing it any other way, sorry.


----------



## Tony (18/6/08)

i use tap water and a clean dry tea towl :unsure:


----------



## kram (18/6/08)

Tony said:


> i use tap water and a clean dry tea towl :unsure:


I do the same for my bottles (after drinking and) prior to bottling, minus the towel.

I don't see a problem with standard dishwashing liquid, plenty of glasses i've grabbed off the shelf washed this way have held head fine.


----------



## PostModern (18/6/08)

Tony said:


> i use tap water and a clean dry tea towl :unsure:



The no-soap method!


----------



## Batz (18/6/08)

PostModern said:


> Wash with bicarbonate of soda in hot water. Rinse with hot water with a dash of vinegar. Drip dry.



That's it

Batz


----------



## mika (19/6/08)

I rinse with hot water, if they're looking a bit average I hit them with the Iodophor


----------



## hoohaaman (19/6/08)

mika said:


> I rinse with hot water, if they're looking a bit average I hit them with the Iodophor



I usually use the bi-carb/vinegar method.What does the iodophor do?


----------



## rough60 (19/6/08)

you shouldn't get any infections in your glasses, but I don't know how it goes as a cleaner?


----------



## mika (19/6/08)

It's got a mild concentration of Phos acid, seems to work. I try not to touch them with any kind of soap.


----------



## hoohaaman (19/6/08)

mika said:


> It's got a mild concentration of Phos acid, seems to work. I try not to touch them with any kind of soap.



Ok I'll give it a go,got shed loads of Iodophor.

Love the stuff,if it moves I spray it,if it doesn't it gets drown  

I have a solution in a spray bottle in every room,just in case.I actually think I should have been a dairy farmer B)

Moohaa


----------



## rough60 (19/6/08)

idophor that contains phoshoric acid (not all do), is used primarilly in the dairy industry to remove calcium deposits, in other industries to remove mineral deposits, not to remove fats, soaps, detergents etc that gives a low surface tension to your beer and kills beer head. I really can't see beer glasses holding deposits of calcium etc.
I'm not 100% sure but 99% that idophors made for the food industry, except for dairy, contain no added acids.
If you use it to sterlize, organics like protien and the like actually bind to the iodine and making it usless for sanitizing aswell.
It can enter micro organisms easily and thats why it's a good sanitiser, but not a crash hot cleaner.


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/08)

Nothing wrong with dishwater and a rinse. Sanitising bottles is a big enough job as it is. No need to throw glasses in as well!


----------



## gregb (19/6/08)

Hotwater rinse and air dry most of the time. NeoPink if they start to give trouble.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

Dishwasher. Why make your life any more difficult than it has to be.

I'd be looking at the beer before i blamed glasses.


----------



## devo (19/6/08)

dishwasher seems to do a fair enough job. I rarely get any residual bubbles clinging to the side of the glass which is usually a good indicator of a poorly washed glass.


----------



## braufrau (19/6/08)

Just don't use rinse aid.

We were at a BBQ with my tripel that has a *huge* head ... but not that day.
Finally traced it down to the finish the hosts used in the dishwasher.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/6/08)

SWMBO washes my glasses with the rest of the washing up - just with normal washing up detergent

And rinses with hot water and they are left to drip dry on the rack

She reckons that hot water is the secret 

I've never questioned this 

Never had an issue with head retention with my glasses

I did back in the K+K days before I started using grains

I've heard that filling with bi-carb solution gets the glasses clear and new looking

Cheers


----------



## Daawl (19/6/08)

Mine just get washed up with the rest of the dishes. Although I make sure that they get washed first so reduce the chance of any oils cleaned off the dishes, pans etc can end up in the glasses. Even though soap breaks down oil it can only do so much.

Besides if I had any other special requests, the glasses would just be pushed to the side and get " Do it yourself then!"


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

braufrau said:


> Just don't use rinse aid.
> 
> We were at a BBQ with my tripel that has a *huge* head ... but not that day.
> Finally traced it down to the finish the hosts used in the dishwasher.



I use the powerballs thingamies. Doesnt seem to hurt my beers.


----------



## roger mellie (19/6/08)

This is all a bit Anal IMHO.

Who really cares about head retention? I drink the beer not the head - the flavour is in the pint not the froth.

To each there own I guess.

RM


----------



## Sammus (19/6/08)

When I lived with my parents we had a dishwasher, it had a rinse aid reservoir so I couldnt exactly remove the rinse aid to and run a cycle for a few beer glasses.

Ever since then I havent had a dishwasher, so I dont make it any harder by not using one.


----------

